# Andrew my BSH



## Pamgillies (Jan 31, 2014)

Uploaded to Photobucket so lets see if this works. These are recent pics of Andrew who is 4 1/2 mths and Bruce my newfie boy who is 7. As you can see, he's a very laid back kitty 





Pam


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh my GOODNESS they are both adorable! Andrew is just ridiculously laid back and I love your doggy!
More pics please


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely pictures.
Bruce and Andrew look like they are good mates.
Bruce is a very Handsome Boy too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww lovely looking brit! :laugh:

That other cat looks a big big!? What is his bred?! :laugh:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous BSH! So chilled out, I love it!


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Haha these are great pics, what a lovely cat and adorably big fluffy dog, I want both!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andrew is gorgeous he looks just like my Rufus the way he just flops on the floor as he always lies likes that and always wants his belly rubbing...to eb followed by a play fight lol!

AND what can i say about Bruce!! Im speechless, my fav dogs in the whole wide world! Stunning!

Lovely animals, you are very lucky!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous couple of teddy bears you have there :001_wub: Great names for them too :thumbsup:


----------



## Pamgillies (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks to all for the compliments on my boys. This is the first time we've had a cat and are enjoying him so much. He does have his crazy kitten moments and doesn't sleep all the time . even though most of the pics I have of him are sleeping . Bruce still doesn't quite know what to make of this little guy who always wants to lay by him and tries to play. He has always had a big Newfie brother until Sept when we lost his brother. ;(.Andrew is quite a bit difference size wise. :laugh:


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Love Andrew!!! And what a charming name for the cute fella!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Great shots! Looks like he's just been dropped from a great height haha! xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

fab fab fab , more please


----------

